# Poodle puppy shedding



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Poodles don't shed the way fur coated dogs do, but will always drop some amount of hair the way people do. Regular grooming keeps those loose hairs from getting tangled into the other hairs and forming mats. This issue is worst when the puppy hairs (soft and wavy) are shed fairly quickly and replaced by adult hairs that are coarser and more curly.


----------

